# Euro Final Four on NBA TV



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Anybody got NBA TV? Watch the CSKA game and tell us if Monya does anything! (Or ex-Blazer Marcus Brown.)

What the hell - watch all of them! Tiago Splitter plays for Tau, as does that Lithuanian SG (with the immortal first name) that we argued about, and who keeps getting called "the best shooter in the world".


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't have NBA TV but would like to catch some game at a bar, which bars downtown or southeast have NBA TV?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I've got it... when does Monya's team play?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Info here.

The first game (not featuring CSKA, but featuring Sarunas Jasikevsomething) has already started [11 am ET], and Monya's game starts at 1:30 ET.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Watching, I will report soon. :rock:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm at work, so I cant watch today's games, but if Monya's team makes it to the championship, I'll record (Mothers Day - cant watch it) it.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Watching, I will report soon. :rock:


Dude!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Watching, I will report soon. :rock:


THANKS!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like CSKA isn't on until 10:30 AM, but this game that is on until then is pretty good. Maccabi has an excellent big man, he has mad skillz around the hoop.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Can't wait to hear the good news... thanks hasoos!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Game running late on the start, it turns out Tiago splitter is playing for Tau, should be good to see him too.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

End of 1st quarter...Monia brought in for defensive purposes...does good job defensively, but 0 for 2 from 3 pt land so far.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Monia hits desperation 3 with no time on shot clock! :banana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Monia for 3! :banana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

John Nash is there scouting. 

Tiago Splitter so far: Fast jumper, good rebounder, actually plays center. Shows some good basketball IQ and is developing back to basket game. Good defensively so far.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

CSKA is getting killed with Granger on the floor. His plus/minus is at -13 right now. Monya's was +6. Is Monya's defense really that much better than Granger's?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

http://195.56.77.56/html/euro_227/fulleng.html


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah it is tat much better monya was a steal guys


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

For those watching, please fill me in not only on the stats, but on what type of player Monya seems to be, and if he seems quick enough to play SG in the NBA?

Thanks.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Strange that Monya hasn't entered the game in the 2nd half. he was playing pretty well.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Fork said:


> Strange that Monya hasn't entered the game in the 2nd half. he was playing pretty well.



Did Monya get hurt or something? 

I don't get it. Dude racks up 6 pts and 5 boards in 12 minutes, then gets relegated to the end of the bench the rest of the game. Nice rotation coach.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i think Monya will do fine two 3-pointers too!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

No Monia in second half, bummer. Splitter is a foul magnet from what I have seen, he fouled out. From what I have seen I really doubt Splitter is worth the 5, he is quick and strong, but he doesn't look like he fits into any offense. He has some back to basket game, but he never looks to establish position. Good rebounder. Quick to react on second and third jumps. 

Monia was an excellent defender and shooter (50% 3 pt) while he was in the game. Shut down opposing scorer for the minutes he was in. Very aware much like Viktor is on defense, constantly making up for team mates mistakes.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Fork said:


> Strange that Monya hasn't entered the game in the 2nd half. he was playing pretty well.


Is Cheeks coaching that team today? :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Is Cheeks coaching that team today? :biggrin:


lol


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

thylo said:


> For those watching, please fill me in not only on the stats, but on what type of player Monya seems to be, and if he seems quick enough to play SG in the NBA?
> 
> Thanks.




Monya looks like he's "athletic" enough, if not fast enough to play the "2". He's quicker than Wally S, but not as good of a shooter. He plays a lot......surprisingly.....like Khryapa, only he's a little shorter and a better perimeter player. They both hustle, and both know what the heck they are doing on the basketball floor. 


For those of you that CONTINUE to ask, the reason Monya doesn't play a lot is because he is leaving for the NBA.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> For those of you that CONTINUE to ask, the reason Monya doesn't play a lot is because he is leaving for the NBA.


While I can understand that reasoning during the season, I don't understand why a coach would do that during the playoffs.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> For those of you that CONTINUE to ask, the reason Monya doesn't play a lot is because he is leaving for the NBA.


I'm not so sure that's true. 

There's a lot of pressure on the coaching staff to win the championship. Wouldn't they want to put their best team on the floor, regardless of whether they'll be there next year or not?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Monya looks like he's "athletic" enough, if not fast enough to play the "2". He's quicker than Wally S, but not as good of a shooter. He plays a lot......surprisingly.....like Khryapa, only he's a little shorter and a better perimeter player. They both hustle, and both know what the heck they are doing on the basketball floor.
> 
> 
> For those of you that CONTINUE to ask, the reason Monya doesn't play a lot is because he is leaving for the NBA.


So if we could only keep one of the russians what is your bet? If it is going to increase the gluttt at SF when we bring him over we might use the good preformances of Khryapa at the end of the season to try and trade him off. I like him but if Monya has a deep game something that we need more of, I am more for keeping him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> So if we could only keep one of the russians what is your bet? If it is going to increase the gluttt at SF when we bring him over we might use the good preformances of Khryapa at the end of the season to try and trade him off. I like him but if Monya has a deep game something that we need more of, I am more for keeping him.



That's a tough one. Viktor can play the 3 and 4, while Sergei can play the 2 and the 3.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Who won?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

miles to trade 
TO to sg! 
monya 2-3 
viktor 3-4
yeah nice!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> For those of you that CONTINUE to ask, the reason Monya doesn't play a lot is because he is leaving for the NBA.


You know its bull****. Stop such crap. Their coach doesnt care about any NBA. He knew if he doesnt win he gets killed (in Russia that might be even literally ), so he used players he thought were the best for the lineup.

Monia of course surprised me with his 2 triples, but anyway they were wide open. He missed a dunk (or a layup?) in quite good situation, lucky for CSKA they got 2+1 play after Andersen rebounded. 5 rebounds, but only 2 ones on offense were the hustling ones, 3 in defense came without any opposition. Overall good play by Monia, but asking why isnt he in.... well because hes not their main player, but their 8-9th player.

And what a 3 by Arvydas Macijauskas deciding the game. 1 second on shot-clock, Tau to inbound, pass to Macas in the corner and he scores over hands of defender. Real Macas!

Maccabi and Tau in the final. Jasikevicius vs Macijauskas. The Lithuanain battle. I hope the game will be great as both semifinals were. Its early on Sunday on NBA TV.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> miles to trade
> TO to sg!
> monya 2-3
> viktor 3-4
> yeah nice!


I'll buy that for a dollar.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> miles to trade
> TO to sg!
> monya 2-3
> viktor 3-4
> yeah nice!



Miles and whatever else to trade for a real shooting guard
Outlaw to SF
Viktor backing up Outlaw
Sergei backing up a true NBA starting SG.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Miles and whatever else to trade for a real shooting guard
> Outlaw to SF
> Viktor backing up Outlaw
> Sergei backing up a true NBA starting SG.


Seriously. If, as Zalgirinis says, Monya/Monia is the 8th or 9th player on his euro team, what's all the hubbub, Bub?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Seriously. If, as Zalgirinis says, Monya/Monia is the 8th or 9th player on his euro team, what's all the hubbub, Bub?




Not that I've seen every game obviously, but in the 5-6 games this year I've seen him play in the announcers always say how great he is, and how he's going to the NBA where he can REALLY show his talents. They also refer to him as the "athletic" Monya often, and refer to his great shooting. They seem to really like his game. He was also slated to go anywhere from 7th to 14th in last years mock drafts. The only reason he didn't was because of his buyout, so someone must think he's pretty good.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Not that I've seen every game obviously, but in the 5-6 games this year I've seen him play in the announcers always say how great he is, and how he's going to the NBA where he can REALLY show his talents. They also refer to him as the "athletic" Monya often, and refer to his great shooting. They seem to really like his game. He was also slated to go anywhere from 7th to 14th in last years mock drafts. The only reason he didn't was because of his buyout, so someone must think he's pretty good.


Wow, that's great you got to see so many games. It seems that Utherhimo is high on him as well -- although he seems to root for the foreign players. 

But I'm having trouble reconciling the claim that he's only the 8th best player on his team. Are all the players over there that much better than NBA players? :raised_ey Or is he still in the potential category? Or maybe neither.

I haven't seen him play unfortunately, but if he's a little more polished and athletic than Viktor, with the same hustle and smarts and even better shooting, then I'll be happy to have him on the team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Wow, that's great you got to see so many games. It seems that Utherhimo is high on him as well -- although he seems to root for the foreign players.
> 
> But I'm having trouble reconciling the claim that he's only the 8th best player on his team. Are all the players over there that much better than NBA players? :raised_ey Or is he still in the potential category? Or maybe neither.
> 
> I haven't seen him play unfortunately, but if he's a little more polished and athletic than Viktor, with the same hustle and smarts and even better shooting, then I'll be happy to have him on the team.



I know this has been gone over already, but the reason he was 8th on the depth chart really did have a lot to do with the fact he was leaving. I remember a game I watched a month or so ago and the anouncers were talking about him not playing. One of the anouncers mentioned that coacheswon't invest a lot of time with a player if they know they are leaving. 

They are also the ones that always bring up his attributes and the fact that he's a better shooter than Viktor.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Miles and whatever else to trade for a real shooting guard
> Outlaw to SF
> Viktor backing up Outlaw
> Sergei backing up a true NBA starting SG.


Perfect :clap:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I know this has been gone over already, but the reason he was 8th on the depth chart really did have a lot to do with the fact he was leaving. I remember a game I watched a month or so ago and the anouncers were talking about him not playing. One of the anouncers mentioned that coacheswon't invest a lot of time with a player if they know they are leaving.


Who was talking so? Probably NBA TV and Simone Sandri right? Havent seen any game with him, but I remember that he was writing crap during Olympics and in last year Eurolague season as well. Hes not the top guy to trust in my list.

As I said Monia is 8-9th player, but CSKA is like all star team, so that doesnt mean Monia is bad or something. But commentators saying hes good are overreacting, because they know hes drafted, they know him, so they talk about him. Hes not that big part of his team - just your interest makes him more talked about.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

This is somewhat OT, but maybe Zalgiris can answer: I've seen David Andersen (center for CSKA) referred to recently as Danish, but I thought he was Australian? Don't the Hawks own his NBA rights, and is he likely to come over any time soon?

And while we're talking, have there been any rumours about either of the star Lithuanian guards (Sarunas and Arvydas - good basketball names!) coming over? I wouldn't mind getting Arvydas to be our starting SG - I don't care if he's slow and short, he can shoot the lights out.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

meru said:


> This is somewhat OT, but maybe Zalgirinis can answer: I've seen David Andersen (center for CSKA) referred to recently as Danish, but I thought he was Australian? Don't the Hawks own his NBA rights, and is he likely to come over any time soon?


I dont know exactly, but I think Andersen is Danish origin (his parents or smth like that). Anyway he has Australian passport and played for their NT. He should be reffered as Australian.

Hawks drafted him. And if not traded should have his rights. There werent rumours about him coming to Hawks yet. I have seen him for few last seasons. Wasnt much special at all - just tall kid, who can play. This season hes powerfull center. Does great squad of CSKA make him such or has he improved so much? Dont know the answer.



> And while we're talking, have there been any rumours about either of the star Lithuanian guards (Sarunas and Arvydas - good basketball names!) coming over? I wouldn't mind getting Arvydas to be our starting SG - I don't care if he's slow and short, he can shoot the lights out.


Macas isnt slow. Believe me. He improved every part of his game except shooting during this season. "Except shooting" because theres nothing to improve there - hes the best 

Anyway I told about them in other Blazers forum thread. Check it Here.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Just my 2 cents here.

First of all I felt they made a big mistake by leaving Monia out in the second half. Not because I wanted to watch him, but he was the shut down man on defence (Defending jasevesekius) during the 2nd quarter run which got them back in the game. Until he was in to shut him down, they were down big. As soon as they went away from that lineup, CSKA went down big again.

Secondly, CSKA coach is a retard. He uses a guard based offense where most of the shots are based off of the 2 american guards he has jacking up some crap from the outside. Neither one of them could come even close to stopping Jasevesekius, he blazed by them at will. To top it off, they both shot about 30% from the outside, while Monia shot 50%. Both of the american guards he used are guys who would be 3rd string in the NBA. They are the type of guard kind of like Eddie House from Sacramento. When they come in the game, they flat out are "Jackin it up". The difference is that Eddie House is actually quite a bit better then either one of them. 

Now that being said, the main weakness in Monia's game is his ability to put the ball on the floor. He is one of those guys that primarily operates off away from the ball at this stage of his career. He is either 1) A jump shooter, or 2) Receiving for a finish. His offensive game from what I saw was lacking besides that. Now that being said, I only got to see him play about 5 or 6 minutes, and he rarely got to touch the ball due to the Damon clones who were jacking it up like mad from the outside.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

hasoos said:


> First of all I felt they made a big mistake by leaving Monia out in the second half. Not because I wanted to watch him, but he was the shut down man on defence (Defending jasevesekius) during the 2nd quarter run which got them back in the game.


You probably mean Macijauskas, because Jasikevicius is playing in Maccabi, which didnt meet CSKA. Macijauskas wasnt playing biggest part of 2nd quarter. Tau coach at that time used the most stupid lineup I could think of, but it succeeded. It was very surprising move. Those 2nd lineup players got back the lead. And dont overreact on Monia's defense. Its good, but one alone he couldnt handle Macas. Doubleteaming on Macijauskas and Scola was obvious case in CSKA's defense.

You are half right about CSKA's americans. J.R. Holden really jacks up shots and even if he was best scorer, he aint PG such team as CSKA needs. He has goood offensive skills, but ballhogs too much and jacks up too much. He isnt thinking as PG and that shuts down skills of Marcus Brown, whos a very good player. Marcus would be a leader anywhere here, but playing together with Holden he cant play his ideal game. Vs Tau he also jacked up shots, but that was more of Holden's playing with the ball for 70% of time. Brown needed those shots, so he went for it, because if he passed the ball away he wouldnt get it back.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Chad Ford about Monya:



> Sergey Monya, G/F, CSKA -- The Blazers drafted Monya late in the first round last season but were forced to leave him in Russia for another year because of buyout issues. He's free to come this year, and the Blazers want to make it happen. Monya wasn't great on Friday. He hit a couple of big threes in the second quarter but missed three straight toward the end of the game. CSKA doesn't ask him to do much more than stand on the perimeter and shoot. However, he's actually more versatile than that and has great size for his position. Given the lack of shooters on the Blazers, Monya should be a welcome addition.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

So - which Lithuanian won the final?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

meru said:


> So - which Lithuanian won the final?


Maccabi Tel Aviv with Jasikevicius won the final 90-78, here is a link to the <A href="http://www.euroleague.net/stats/statsPartido.jsp?temporada=E04&jornada=25&partido=229" target="_blank">boxscore</A>.


----------

